# The Typology of Scripture -- Patrick Fairbairn



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 4, 2007)

_The typology of scripture : viewed in connection with the whole series of the divine dispensations_ by Patrick Fairbairn is available online:

Vol. 1

Vol. 2


----------

